# Xbox controller or logitech controller for FIFA 13



## razor2890 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys.. I was going to buy microsoft xbox controller for playing fifa 13... but in Fifa 13 demo it has support for only logitech F510 & rumble pad.....

I have already asked which out of the two is better and you guys told me microsoft.. But FIFA 13 seems to support only Logitech....

So which one should i buy???

And if any of you guys are interested this is how is FIFA 13 Demo...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172072

Will microsoft xbox controller be supported on PC version?


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2012)

It's being launched on the Xbox360, it will have full support for the Xbox360 controller.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2012)

OEM Xbox360 controller


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2012)

Xbox controller all the way.

I could try it for you if ya liked..  Although will have to wait like 9 hours till i do.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 12, 2012)

Xbox controller i have it and it works with every game I play.


----------



## silapakorn (Sep 12, 2012)

I believe the xbox360 controller will definitely work with the game.
I have both controllers, and they work equally great on any recent games.
However, F510 also works with old games since it supports direct input.

Since most people already recommend the original controller, let me sum up about the F510 for a change:

The good:
- Looks way cooler than xbox360 controller.
- Shoulder buttons are better to press & hold and press repeatedly (comparing to the awfully small buttons on xbox360 controller).
- D-pad is superb especially for fighting games. D-pad on xbox360 controller is a blaspheme for gamers all around the world. Do a little research and you will see.
- Rubber surface on analog sticks has better grip and is more resistant to wearing.
- Cheaper than xbox360 controller, at least in my country.
- Work well with old games.

The bad:
- Some compatibility issues with new games, but it is rare and I haven't encountered one myself.
- The cable is a bit short.
- The vibration is slightly weaker, some may not notice.
- The trigger is hard to squeeze. Not ideal for trigger-base games like racing or shooting that require repeated triggering. 

Therefore I recommend F510 as your secondary controller, if you have spare money that is.

I know my English is bad, sorry.


----------



## razor2890 (Sep 12, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Xbox controller all the way.
> 
> I could try it for you if ya liked..  Although will have to wait like 9 hours till i do.



Thanks....ok... i will be buying tomorrow only...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2012)

razor2890 said:


> Thanks....ok... i will be buying tomorrow only...



Well tried getting on Origin and keeps saying invalid password and changed it and still says the shit so sorry..

Screw Origin lol.


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 13, 2012)

logitech f510 owner here. very good controller that supports dinput and xinput (thexbox 360 input api) through a simple switch behind the controller. the onlything i dont like about it is the large deadzone which the 360 pad also have.


----------



## STCNE (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd get the Logitech controller. Like Viper said, it can work just like a 360 controller with the flick of a switch.

Plus there is the fact that I've gone through 2 Logitech controllers within 8 years of PC gaming, and for the 4 years I had a console I went through about one Xbox controller a year. The build quality of the 360 controllers is rather bad. The rubber parts of the analog sticks wear off, the sticks wear out so that they won't stay centered(walked off many a building in GTAIV thanks to that while saving up for a new controller), plus they can't take falls at all.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 13, 2012)

XBOX controller. Makes you a bit less disoriented Because thats what the onscreen controller drawing looks like (specifically the analog stick placement.. which imo, is a better location for a left analog sticl.) on them fancy console ports.


----------

